# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  زنقة الثواني الاخيرة للتسجيلات ..!!

## مناوي

*تسلم المريخ جنسية اللاعب الايفواري واوا باسكال توطئة لقيده في خانة اللاعب طمبل ،، واعادة الدرة النيجيرية استيفن وارغو ،، والابقاء علي المغربي كريم الدافي ..
باي باي يا الطوربيد طمبل 
مع انو عمري ما صفقت لي 
لاعب جانا من الجلفوووووط 
اخيراً بنقول ليك كتر خيرك ..!! 
         الحمد لله 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبنزا ما جاي قالو
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مبنزا ما جاي قالو



 


 شهر 12 التسجيلات الرئيسية 
    ياعجبكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
*

----------


## shdaad

*الحمد للة إنتهت الفترة بخيرها وشرها
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

الحمد للة إنتهت الفترة بخيرها وشرها



 


      لسع يا شدو باقي عشرة 
 ساعه من النهايـــــــــــــــــــــــــة 
  قفلة التكميلية تهئ تهئ ..
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
نتمني الا نندم علي فعل اي شئ
ويارب كلها تكون خير في خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا تمت التسجيلات بهذه الطريقة يكون المريخ كسب اكثر مما خسر
اعادة وارغو والابقاء على الدافي وتسجيل اديكو
تاني نحنا دايرين شنو ؟؟؟
مادايرين حاجه نرجى ديسمبر وبس
*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*المريخ باقي لي ماعندو عوجة بس المصري يكرب لينا قاشو  ونجومنا يتمو الناقصة وسيجدو الصفوة في الموعد بااذن الله:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*ما في أحسن من كدا . . . الحمدلله . . . وداعاً الطوربيد و مرحباً بالنسر النيجيري
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اذا تمت التسجيلات بهذه الطريقة يكون المريخ كسب اكثر مما خسر
اعادة وارغو والابقاء على الدافي وتسجيل اديكو
تاني نحنا دايرين شنو ؟؟؟
مادايرين حاجه نرجى ديسمبر وبس



 
بس يا كسلاوي اللعيبة ديل اساعدونا بألانضباط واللعب الرجولي ، وبعدها كل الامور بتتسهل ان شاء الله
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

ما في أحسن من كدا . . . الحمدلله . . . وداعاً الطوربيد و مرحباً بالنسر النيجيري



 

 كان بالامكان احسن مما كان 
     بس الحمد لله علي كل حال 
                     :1 (9):
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مشكور يامناوي علي الاخبار الجميله دي 
وكان الباشا كمان جدد يكون تم الناقصه
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*مافي كلام
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مشكور يامناوي علي الاخبار الجميله دي 
وكان الباشا كمان جدد يكون تم الناقصه



 





احتمال اليوم أو غداً    
     هو في ناقصة عشان يتموها ؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

مافي كلام



 



 مشكور يا الحبيب كدكول 
  الناس الفي المجلس كملو كلامنا 
         كله ههههههاااااااااااااااو
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*شباب الموقف الان الباشا اعاد تسجيله ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* شطب طارق مختار والابقاء علي طمبل 
واحتمال يتم قيد الثلاثي عجب،،الباشا ،، محمد كمال الان..
*

----------


## مناوي

* وهنالك احتمال اخر ،، اذا تم قيد امير الربيع للجلفوووووط سيقوم المريخ بتسجيل مدافع الاهلي مدني مالك ....
*

----------

